# 2nd LET Invite for Spiranac



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2016)

Paige is playing at Dundonald Links today in the Aberdeen Asset Ladies Scottish Open. Since her last LET appearance she's gone away and played in a whole host of mini-tour events in America, picking up a win on the Cactus Tour. Hope she goes well today - has certainly started well, -1 thru 3! Come on Paige!







Because no Paige thread is complete without pics.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2016)

We need more of these threads, along with the obligatory picture obviously :thup:


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We need more of these threads, along with the obligatory picture obviously :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree. We need a Paige mega-thread.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 22, 2016)

RickG would she do a turn at HFH 2016 down in Camberley? http://www.womenandgolf.com/news/tour-news/3061-paige-spirinac-joins-the-team-at-centurion


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2016)

-2 thru 5 now #PaigeWatch


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm surprised we don't have a rolling thread for her, we have them for everything else


----------



## Sybez (Jul 22, 2016)

Is the event being shown on TV at all?


----------



## rickg (Jul 22, 2016)

Bogied 6,8 & 9 so currently 1 over after 11

Great to see the Centurion logo on her bag :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2016)

rickg said:



			Bogied 6,8 & 9 so currently 1 over after 11

Great to see the Centurion logo on her bag :thup:

View attachment 20253

Click to expand...

I doubt many people will be checking out the logos on her bag &#128513;


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2016)

+2 now for Paige. Shame after the good start, hopefully she'll come finish with a couple of birdies.


----------



## rickg (Jul 22, 2016)

Dan2501 said:



			+2 now for Paige. Shame after the good start, hopefully she'll come finish with a couple of birdies.
		
Click to expand...

+3 after another bogie


----------



## rickg (Jul 22, 2016)

Sybez said:



			Is the event being shown on TV at all?
		
Click to expand...

Saturday and Sunday on Sky


----------



## chellie (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2016)

thanks chellie ... much appreciated


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 22, 2016)

Hannah Burke is playing well :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2016)

Chellie - No collar. Dress code violation


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hannah Burke is playing well :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Why not start a Hannah Burke thread then Phillip? 
&#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

Shame Paige has dropped off the pace. And Sophie Walker not doing too brilliantly either. Why is it whenever I follow an event the players I mark to follow do badly?! Carly Booth and Whitney Hillier still to play though, so might be looking up later. 

On another, very immature note, I see there's a player called [FONT=&quot]TITIYA PLUCKSATAPORN [/FONT]:whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 22, 2016)

chellie said:








Click to expand...

Looks like jim carey in dumb and dumber...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2016)

Glad the LET can invite pretty gals for sad gits to perv over. Can't blame her for taking up invites but I wish she'd concentrate on earning a tour card on merit rather than depriving more deserving players a place in these events.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Glad the LET can invite pretty gals for sad gits to perv over. Can't blame her for taking up invites but I wish she'd concentrate on earning a tour card on merit rather than depriving more deserving players a place in these events.
		
Click to expand...

Fit tho isn't she &#128521;


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Glad the LET can invite pretty gals for sad gits to perv over. Can't blame her for taking up invites but I wish she'd concentrate on earning a tour card on merit rather than depriving more deserving players a place in these events.
		
Click to expand...

Whether you believe what you read or not, looks like she's aiming to get on the LET. http://ladieseuropeantour.com/?p=36235


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Fit tho isn't she &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

She's attractive, media savvy and probably a lovely person. I would love to see her make it as a touring pro but the more invites she gets without playing well the worse it looks. 

Am I right in thinking there's no cut this week? Maybe without that pressure it'll help.


----------



## irip (Jul 22, 2016)

chellie said:








Click to expand...

Please do not post pictures of me without my express permission

Thankyou


----------



## rickg (Jul 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Am I right in thinking there's no cut this week? Maybe without that pressure it'll help.
		
Click to expand...

Projected cut is showing at 4 over Karen. Paige birdied the last to finish 4 over, but there's a few players still to start so the cut mark might drop.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			She's attractive, media savvy and probably a lovely person. I would love to see her make it as a touring pro but the more invites she gets without playing well the worse it looks. 

Am I right in thinking there's no cut this week? Maybe without that pressure it'll help.
		
Click to expand...

Leaderboard is projecting a cut so I'm guessing there is one. Fourth worst score in currently, but the scoring updates seem to be very strange. Plenty are through 1,2 or 3 holes and then pretty much nothing until the 17th so I guess we have to wait and see where the scoring is actually at


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2016)

rickg said:



			Projected cut is showing at 4 over Karen. Paige birdied the last to finish 4 over, but there's a few players still to start so the cut mark might drop.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity. Seems almost pointless to cut just a few from what was already a small field. Could prove to be a vital birdie on 18.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Glad the LET can invite pretty gals for sad gits to perv over. Can't blame her for taking up invites but I wish she'd concentrate on earning a tour card on merit rather than depriving more deserving players a place in these events.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit nasty.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 22, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Whether you believe what you read or not, looks like she's aiming to get on the LET. http://ladieseuropeantour.com/?p=36235

Click to expand...

Yes, her and many others. Lots of good players struggling to make it at that level.

I see from that interview that this is the first time she's played on links so that won't help but at least dundonald is a more gentle introduction than some of the classic links courses.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I see from that interview that this is the first time she's played on links so that won't help but at least dundonald is a more gentle introduction than some of the classic links courses.
		
Click to expand...

Still a pretty harsh adjustment from rock hard desert fairways and dirt!


----------



## rksquire (Jul 22, 2016)

chellie said:








Click to expand...

Russian Ladies Golfer applies for LET exemption?


----------



## Capella (Jul 22, 2016)

Projected cut line is now showing up at +2. I guess it is the best 50 and ties. Doesn't say if the cut is after one or two rounds, though. Paige managed to birdie the last, btw. She finished at +4 for the day. And while that puts her pretty far towards the end of the field, it is not a desastrous score, either.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

It's a bit of an odd format. Kind of a ProAm - 54 pros, 54 amateurs, paired. As a team Paige and Brian McFadden (lucky sod) are -1.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't see anything wrong with her taking the spot in the field. If she's going to try get LET membership then q school isn't until the end of the year so she need to play somewhere to get some experience and playing time. Playing with the best and the ones she hopes to play with next year makes sense. 

Its a win, win for her and the LET. She gets to play and people start talking about a LET event, because lets be honest here there would most likely not be a thread on the tournament if she wasn't playing in it. Yeah maybe its for the wrong reasons but women's golf needs more exposure to the wider world and if this is how it has to start then so be it.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

There would have been a thread this time without her actually. I was coming to make one when I saw this one. Largely thanks to the exposure of the LET on Crossfield's Youtube channel recently I've started following the events where I can. The ladies he's had on for course vlogs have been so much fun. Really good for the game.


----------



## delc (Jul 22, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Shame Paige has dropped off the pace. And Sophie Walker not doing too brilliantly either. Why is it whenever I follow an event the players I mark to follow do badly?! Carly Booth and Whitney Hillier still to play though, so might be looking up later. 

On another, very immature note, I see there's a player called [FONT="]TITIYA PLUCKSATAPORN [/FONT]:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You must be following Carly Booth, because she is already 3 over after 9 holes!


----------



## delc (Jul 22, 2016)

Capella said:



			Projected cut line is now showing up at +2. I guess it is the best 50 and ties. Doesn't say if the cut is after one or two rounds, though. Paige managed to birdie the last, btw. She finished at +4 for the day. And while that puts her pretty far towards the end of the field, it is not a desastrous score, either.
		
Click to expand...

I've checked and the cut is after 2 rounds.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

delc said:



			You must be following Carly Booth, because she is already 3 over after 9 holes!
		
Click to expand...

I am indeed!


----------



## jdpjamesp (Jul 22, 2016)

delc said:



			You must be following Carly Booth, because she is already 3 over after 9 holes!
		
Click to expand...

Another bogey and 2 birdies for Carly brings her back into some sort of contention.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 22, 2016)

You no like? 


FairwayDodger said:



			Glad the LET can invite pretty gals for sad gits to perv over. Can't blame her for taking up invites but I wish she'd concentrate on earning a tour card on merit rather than depriving more deserving players a place in these events.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## delc (Jul 22, 2016)

jdpjamesp said:



			Another bogey and 2 birdies for Carly brings her back into some sort of contention.
		
Click to expand...

All your fancies seem to be inside the projected cut line at the moment.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 22, 2016)

Our girl Alex Peters in 32 nd place :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

Is this on Sky at all?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Is this on Sky at all?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like half an hour of highlights at midnight.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looks like half an hour of highlights at midnight.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? 
So basically it's getting as much air time as Golf Juice &#128547;


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 23, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looks like half an hour of highlights at midnight.
		
Click to expand...

Half hour on Friday and Saturday with live coverage from 11:00am - 2:00pm on Sunday. Leaders will be teeing off earlier than normal in final round due to Sky coverage of Senior Open.


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 23, 2016)

Round was going south on the front 9, but now back inside the cut line for Paige. Would be good for her to make it to the last day, making the cut would give her some confidence going forward.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Seriously? 
So basically it's getting as much air time as Golf Juice &#128547;
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed its live on the red button this afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 23, 2016)

PAMELA PRETSWELL from my club is doing OK T18.

I think she has had a couple of top 10 finishes this year


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			PAMELA PRETSWELL from my club is doing OK T18.

I think she has had a couple of top 10 finishes this year
		
Click to expand...

2 over today but just made a nice birdie. Level par overall.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 23, 2016)

Page deserves the spot as she is fit as.


----------



## delc (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks like Paige has just made the cut at +7. Onwards and upwards!  :thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 23, 2016)

Great F9 at 2 under but 2 doubles on the back 9 with a couple of bogies put paid to a good round.


----------



## fundy (Jul 23, 2016)

rickg said:



			Great F9 at 2 under but 2 doubles on the back 9 with a couple of bogies put paid to a good round.
		
Click to expand...

other way round I think mate, think she started on 10 as was +5 thru 5!


----------



## rickg (Jul 23, 2016)

fundy said:



			other way round I think mate, think she started on 10 as was +5 thru 5!
		
Click to expand...

Great comeback then....played her last 12 holes in 3 under!


----------



## Fish (Jul 24, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Looks like half an hour of highlights at midnight.
		
Click to expand...

Poor scheduling that, clashes with the Freeviews


----------



## delc (Jul 24, 2016)

She (Paige) had her best round of the week today, a 2 over par 74, and finished at +9 for the tournament. She wasn't last!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 1, 2017)

Good article on Paige Spiranac today....

http://www.golf.com/knockdown/2017/...ial-media-set-controversial-golf-star-soaring


----------



## user2010 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fit as, like.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2017)

Am I right in thinking she relies solely on invites?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Am I right in thinking she relies solely on invites?
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about inviting her to H4H?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 2, 2017)

If you were running a tournament wouldn't you invite her? Apart from the obvious, she brings with her a huge amount of publicity to the tournament through her followers. Tournament sponsors will love that, the game needs it. Kids, teenagers etc follow the world in a different way to anyone over 25. She understands that and more fool anyone who thinks otherwise.


----------



## Capella (Feb 2, 2017)

Maybe it is just envy speaking, but the article totally annoyed me. Like when Paige was crying because she was so scared and overwhelmed by the thousands and thousands of Instagram-follows. Well, girl, if you don't want that, then just don't wave your boobs and booty into the camera so much ... problem solved. Don't get me wrong: I am all for women being sexy and beautiful, I really am ... but posting the kind of pics on Instagram that she does and then saying you didn't want the attention is just stupid.


----------



## Raesy92 (Feb 2, 2017)

Capella said:



			Maybe it is just envy speaking, but the article totally annoyed me. Like when Paige was crying because she was so scared and overwhelmed by the thousands and thousands of Instagram-follows. Well, girl, if you don't want that, then just don't wave your boobs and booty into the camera so much ... problem solved. Don't get me wrong: I am all for women being sexy and beautiful, I really am ... but posting the kind of pics on Instagram that she does and then saying you didn't want the attention is just stupid.
		
Click to expand...


That was when she was initially discovered and started gaining followers by the thousands. It was also through a friend that sent her picture to some instagram account that then caught on. 

I think what she was saying is she has now embraced that and hence flaunts what she has on Instagram to increase her reputation.


----------



## snell (Feb 2, 2017)

I wasnt a fan of women's golf. But I turned it on the other day when she was on....and off the back of that I noticed a few other players who were hitting it well, and now I sometimes watch the LET and LPGA and watch out for those players.

So I guess Paige didn't play well, but she got ladies golf some exposure and a new watcher....which can only be a good thing


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2017)

Fish said:



			Am I right in thinking she relies solely on invites?
		
Click to expand...

No, you're wrong. Read the article!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you were running a tournament wouldn't you invite her? Apart from the obvious, she brings with her a huge amount of publicity to the tournament through her followers. Tournament sponsors will love that, the game needs it. Kids, teenagers etc follow the world in a different way to anyone over 25. She understands that and more fool anyone who thinks otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

It's catch 22. The reasons you state are true and I think many tournaments invite her for that reason. The bigger picture is that women are too readily objectified and judged on their looks rather than ability or achievement. I think it sends the wrong message. I was glad to read that she turns down most invites and is trying to make it via the mini tours and q school.

Good luck to her!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's catch 22. The reasons you state are true and I think many tournaments invite her for that reason. The bigger picture is that women are too readily objectified and judged on their looks rather than ability or achievement. I think it sends the wrong message. I was glad to read that she turns down most invites and is trying to make it via the mini tours and q school.

Good luck to her!
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It would be easy to accept the invites, maybe struggle along and miss the cut but get the publicity and then fade away in a few years. This way, trying to qualify and learning her craft will stand her in better stead long term. I would like to see her make the grade and get on the main LPGA tour by right. She'll still have to put up with the publicity much like Wie did/does but she'll be a better golfer and hopefully able to compete. A few good performances and perhaps people will focus on her ability


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			It's catch 22. The reasons you state are true and I think many tournaments invite her for that reason. The bigger picture is that women are too readily objectified and judged on their looks rather than ability or achievement. I think it sends the wrong message. I was glad to read that she turns down most invites and is trying to make it via the mini tours and q school.

Good luck to her!
		
Click to expand...

Very true, but most of the golf audience is men, and they would rather watch Paige than the next bolt ugly Korean. It should be about the golf, but it never is. That said, I don't like watching Aphibarnrat for the same reason. Fat, and ugly.


----------



## Capella (Feb 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Very true, but most of the golf audience is men, and they would rather watch Paige than the next bolt ugly Korean. It should be about the golf, but it never is. That said, I don't like watching Aphibarnrat for the same reason. Fat, and ugly.
		
Click to expand...

You are watching the wrong sport then. Try female bodybuilding in the bikini category. That's said without spite or irony, btw. Those girls are awesome athletes and they spent 100% of their practice time on looking as perfect as they possibly can. In all other sports, looks should play absolutely no role in the appreciation of an athlete. Ever. Judge them by what they do, not by how they look doing it.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2017)

Capella said:



			You are watching the wrong sport then. Try female bodybuilding in the bikini category. That's said without spite or irony, btw. Those girls are awesome athletes and they spent 100% of their practice time on looking as perfect as they possibly can. In all other sports, looks should play absolutely no role in the appreciation of an athlete. Ever. Judge them by what they do, not by how they look doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Sure, in an ideal world we would all do that, but it isnt ideal, and i prefer to watch fit athletes, not fat ones, good looking ones, not ugly ones, etc.


----------



## richy (Feb 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Very true, but most of the golf audience is men, and they would rather watch Paige than the next bolt ugly Korean. It should be about the golf, but it never is. That said, I don't like watching Aphibarnrat for the same reason. Fat, and ugly.
		
Click to expand...

But Aphibarnrat is there to play golf not arouse you with his looks


----------



## Capella (Feb 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, in an ideal world we would all do that, but it isnt ideal, and i prefer to watch fit athletes, not fat ones, good looking ones, not ugly ones, etc.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, I am not completely free of that either. But put yourself in the athlete's place. Would you rather spent all your time and energy on becoming as good as you possibly can in the sport you do, or would you rather divert a not too small amount of that time to making sure your manicure was perfect, you are as slim as possible and your hair is freshly styled? Beauty takes effort and sacrifices (your a guy ... you probably never did high heels, but believe me, they suck). From the statistics, golf seems to be a sport where a bit of extra bodyweight (which, believe me, in cases of golfers like Shanshan Feng or Inbee Park does come as mostly muscle, not fat) helps with power and distance. To reach the level of "fitness" that modern fashion standards advertise, you need to pretty much starve yourself. It is a form of leanness, that is not as healthy as people might think and it sure as hell does not allow for your best possible performance as an athlete.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2017)

richy said:



			But Aphibarnrat is there to play golf not arouse you with his looks
		
Click to expand...


Me and my son look out for his scores precisely because he is the anti-sportsman. Go on big man :whoo:

In terms of Spiranac she played the game at the beginning to raise her profile. Did it brilliantly as well, any social media people will know that she has worked the system superbly. Now she is trying to step away slightly and gain credibility. Fair play. She wont escape the looks issue as a/ she is attractive and b/ she let the genie out of the bottle herself and it is a devil to pop back in. Looks in any sport get you the big sponsors, Jessica Ennis and David Beckham make that clear, so looks matter in terms of money. Looks can make you rich, they don't win you trophies though. If Spiranac can make it as a pro it will be a great story and will only be good for raising the profile of the womens game.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm as male as the next man, but I have no time for anyone who joins the ranks of professional sportsman/women on the back of some social media exposure. 
Those who have put the hours in and sacrificed their time, efforts and practised to try achieve their goals will always get my attention and respect. 
I can't stand Tiger, but I respect that he has out the time and effort to get where he did at the start of his career.
I also have been to ladies tour events, with my wife and daughters, and thoroughly enjoyed it more than watching the men as the ladies game was far more relative to the amateur male.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 3, 2017)

Capella said:



			Of course, I am not completely free of that either. But put yourself in the athlete's place. Would you rather spent all your time and energy on becoming as good as you possibly can in the sport you do, or would you rather divert a not too small amount of that time to making sure your manicure was perfect, you are as slim as possible and your hair is freshly styled? Beauty takes effort and sacrifices (your a guy ... you probably never did high heels, but believe me, they suck). From the statistics, golf seems to be a sport where a bit of extra bodyweight (which, believe me, in cases of golfers like Shanshan Feng or Inbee Park does come as mostly muscle, not fat) helps with power and distance. To reach the level of "fitness" that modern fashion standards advertise, you need to pretty much starve yourself. It is a form of leanness, that is not as healthy as people might think and it sure as hell does not allow for your best possible performance as an athlete.
		
Click to expand...


I think in the men's game. The vastajority of players that do masses or exercise as well do so for golfing reason so, be that flexibility, power or stability. That's forest sports btw. 

In the women's game there are many that do sow for the complete opposite. They coukd probably do with more practice on the sport they apparently wish to earn a living from. I believe Sharapova is the 2nd highest tennis star and yet no longer competes at the highest level. Kournikova was the highest at one point to and never won a so wingless event. 

Golf has some similarities. Many of the top players are probably less attractive to sponsors than inferior players who look better. 

I feel the less attractive players are the only innocent party in this. They play the he game for the game only and deserve all their success. 

Re the origin of paiges fame. I sympathise with the hehe young girl who suffered, but feel no sympathy for her now, deep down she knows ow she's not gonna be a top star and she's using her other talents. Nothing wrong with that. Bt certainly no "poor girl" from me.


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, in an ideal world we would all do that, but it isnt ideal, and i prefer to watch fit athletes, not fat ones, good looking ones, not ugly ones, etc.
		
Click to expand...

You're honest, I'll give you that! 

There are quite a few on the PGA and European tours who don't fit into the 'fit' / 'good looking' categories though. Does it spoil your golf viewing? 

Big Phil, Westwood, John Daly, Aphibarnrat (already covered in here) etc... And plenty of golfers that aren't exactly lookers but I won't mention them. 

Or in football; 
Tevez and Suarez aren't exactly handsome chaps but they are phenomenal players. I'm not sure why they need to be attractive to boost your enjoyment of the sport. 

The record books don't have an asterix for looks!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2017)

I cant watch Serena Williams either, whilst Venus, whilst playing worse tennis is just more watchable from not being a fat lump. It is probably me! 

And i am no fan of Westwood or Daly either. It is hard to justify golf as a sport if the athletes involved look like darts players. 

Oops, foot in mouth time again. Apparently darts is a sport now, rather than a pub game.


----------



## hovis (Feb 3, 2017)

richy said:



			But Aphibarnrat is there to play golf not arouse you with his looks
		
Click to expand...

that's because us men are shallow and like a pretty girl look at &#128512;


----------



## londonlewis (Feb 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I cant watch Serena Williams either, whilst Venus, whilst playing worse tennis is just more watchable from not being a fat lump. It is probably me! 

And i am no fan of Westwood or Daly either. It is hard to justify golf as a sport if the athletes involved look like darts players. 

Oops, foot in mouth time again. Apparently darts is a sport now, rather than a pub game.
		
Click to expand...

Do you watch rugby? The front row forwards must drive you mad... 

Can't believe you've compared Westwood to a darts player.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			Can't believe you've compared Westwood to a darts player.
		
Click to expand...

He putts like one


----------



## Coffey (Feb 3, 2017)

This is possibly one of the worst videos I have ever watched. No wonder comments are disabled on it...

[video=youtube;zxpAjyumoaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxpAjyumoaw[/video]


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2017)

londonlewis said:



			You're honest, I'll give you that! 

There are quite a few on the PGA and European tours who don't fit into the 'fit' / 'good looking' categories though. Does it spoil your golf viewing? 

Big Phil, Westwood, John Daly, Aphibarnrat (already covered in here) etc... And plenty of golfers that aren't exactly lookers but I won't mention them. 

Or in football; 
Tevez and Suarez aren't exactly handsome chaps but they are phenomenal players. I'm not sure why they need to be attractive to boost your enjoyment of the sport. 

The record books don't have an asterix for looks!
		
Click to expand...

Peter Crouch once said that he wouldn't be married to Abbey Clancy if he had had to rely on his looks.  

...it was cos of his caring, sharing, good humour...I think


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 3, 2017)

Actually I liked that video. Good fun, that is what online videos arwe about. What about point 2, great shot.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 3, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Peter Crouch once said that he wouldn't be married to Abbey Clancy if he had had to rely on his looks.  

...it was cos of his caring, sharing, good humour...I think
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you censored it for the forum folk, but the question was actually "what would you be if you weren't a footballer?", and his answer was "a virgin".


----------



## 94tegsi (Feb 3, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			I cant watch Serena Williams either, whilst Venus, whilst playing worse tennis is just more watchable from not being a fat lump. It is probably me! 

.
		
Click to expand...

Serena is a fat lump??


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Peter Crouch once said that he wouldn't be married to Abbey Clancy if he had had to rely on his looks.  

...it was cos of his caring, sharing, good humour...I think
		
Click to expand...

When asked what he'd be if he wasn't a footballer?
His answer was.... a virgin &#128514;


----------



## Sweep (Feb 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Glad the LET can invite pretty gals for sad gits to perv over. Can't blame her for taking up invites but I wish she'd concentrate on earning a tour card on merit rather than depriving more deserving players a place in these events.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, come on guys, you know it's not PC to notice a girl's looks nowadays. And you know that finding a girl attractive is now known as perving, especially if you are a bloke over 30, which is also a crime these days.
Hopefully the PC police will eventually stop us finding anyone remotely attractive and the human race will die out, which will have the added benefit of saving the planet. So it's win/win!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Yeah, come on guys, you know it's not PC to notice a girl's looks nowadays. And you know that finding a girl attractive is now known as perving, especially if you are a bloke over 30, which is also a crime these days.
Hopefully the PC police will eventually stop us finding anyone remotely attractive and the human race will die out, which will have the added benefit of saving the planet. So it's win/win!
		
Click to expand...

Pathetic even by your dismal standards.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2017)

94tegsi said:



			Serena is a fat lump??
		
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Yeah, come on guys, you know it's not PC to notice a girl's looks nowadays. And you know that finding a girl attractive is now known as perving, especially if you are a bloke over 30, which is also a crime these days.
Hopefully the PC police will eventually stop us finding anyone remotely attractive and the human race will die out, which will have the added benefit of saving the planet. So it's win/win!
		
Click to expand...

&#128514; Brilliant. 
Obviously we should just look at everyone the same regardless of looks & gender & then the world will be fine dandy & we can all live as one.


----------



## Sweep (Feb 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pathetic even by your dismal standards.
		
Click to expand...

Funny. Just what I thought about your original post.


----------



## snell (Feb 4, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			For sure.
		
Click to expand...

She isn't a fat Lump at all

She is arguably the greatest athlete of all time

Just cos she isn't rail thin doesn't mean she is a fat Lump.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

snell said:



			She isn't a fat Lump at all

She is arguably the greatest athlete of all time

Just cos she isn't rail thin doesn't mean she is a fat Lump.
		
Click to expand...

I think she's a great tennis superstar. 

But, if there can be any discussion of woods being now better than current players due to poor opposition Then im afraid the same can be levelled and Serena. Finals lasting an hour show how poor her competition has been at times. Or how good she is depending on perspective.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2017)

My wife has been to Wimbledon on quite a few occasions. Federer is a God there, Nadal brutal, ocd but excellent, Djokovik is just efficient. She hasn't seen Murray. In comparison the level of women's tennis is currently poor. Serena wins through sheer brutality and by others making mistakes. Most points are won through the opponent making a mistake, not a winner. Serena herself makes a large number of unforced errors,she just makes fewer than the opposition. It's a poor era in the women's game.


----------



## snell (Feb 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has been to Wimbledon on quite a few occasions. Federer is a God there, Nadal brutal, ocd but excellent, Djokovik is just efficient. She hasn't seen Murray. In comparison the level of women's tennis is currently poor. Serena wins through sheer brutality and by others making mistakes. Most points are won through the opponent making a mistake, not a winner. Serena herself makes a large number of unforced errors,she just makes fewer than the opposition. It's a poor era in the women's game.
		
Click to expand...

True as that may be, she has been winning for ages now tho so not every grand slam win is due to the opponent being poor


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has been to Wimbledon on quite a few occasions. Federer is a God there, Nadal brutal, ocd but excellent, Djokovik is just efficient. She hasn't seen Murray. In comparison the level of women's tennis is currently poor. Serena wins through sheer brutality and by others making mistakes. Most points are won through the opponent making a mistake, not a winner. Serena herself makes a large number of unforced errors,she just makes fewer than the opposition. It's a poor era in the women's game.
		
Click to expand...

To her credit, when there were a few decent players she usually toppled them. Her touch is better than she gets credit for (think peter crouch). But I agree the overall quality is poor, henin used to be able to control her with skill.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

snell said:



			True as that may be, she has been winning for ages now tho so not every grand slam win is due to the opponent being poor
		
Click to expand...

Almost half her wins have been at the expense of her sister. I think that speaks volumes. That the two of them have generally simply over powered the women's game and then serena is the better of the two.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2017)

I think it is hard to judge how good she is, not entirely her fault. She can only beat those in front of her. Federer, Nadal, Murray, Djokovik for example have stretched each other, having regular 5 set thrillers. Plenty of others in the men's game can stretch the top players. Who is constantly stretching Serena? How many 3 set thrillers? How many 50 minute walkovers?


----------



## hovis (Feb 4, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pathetic even by your dismal standards.
		
Click to expand...

you must be a right laugh at parties


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it is hard to judge how good she is, not entirely her fault. She can only beat those in front of her. Federer, Nadal, Murray, Djokovik for example have stretched each other, having regular 5 set thrillers. Plenty of others in the men's game can stretch the top players. Who is constantly stretching Serena? How many 3 set thrillers? How many 50 minute walkovers?
		
Click to expand...

I thin the amount of errors she makes at time mean that whilst clearly the most successful and dominant ever. She's not the greatest. She would probably still beat the past champions too. But with brute strength over technique.  

For me what makes Federer the greatest is that hat he could win in any era playing any style.  Not sure she could.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 4, 2017)

I think if Navratilova, Graff and Williams played each other in a triangular tournament, theoretical of course, Serena wouldn't be in the final.

I agree with your point about Federer.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Yeah, come on guys, you know it's not PC to notice a girl's looks nowadays. And you know that finding a girl attractive is now known as perving, especially if you are a bloke over 30, which is also a crime these days.
Hopefully the PC police will eventually stop us finding anyone remotely attractive and the human race will die out, which will have the added benefit of saving the planet. So it's win/win!
		
Click to expand...

It's not about finding someone attractive, it's about objectification.

Good luck to her, she'll make a good career on the back of sad Middle aged ***** who still live in the 70's perving over her.

It's says more about us than it does about her


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think if Navratilova, Graff and Williams played each other in a triangular tournament, theoretical of course, Serena wouldn't be in the final.

I agree with your point about Federer.
		
Click to expand...

If comparing skill I'd fully agree, just nit sure if they'd cope with the power she would have over them. 

Still reepect her effort she's put in. She's still the best of this era through hard work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

therod said:



			It's not about finding someone attractive, it's about objectification.

Good luck to her, she'll make a good career on the back of sad Middle aged ***** who still live in the 70's perving over her.

*It's says more about us than it does about her* 

Click to expand...

If in a year she's still done nothing of note, I wonder if she'll still want to be a pro? Or just a model. I think she knows exactly what she's doing. Doesn't make it wrong, but she's playing the game as much as any. I'm sure there are plenty with more talent than her that haven't gotten a break due to a lack of instagram followers. 

She cant really bemoan being objectified as that's the only reason she has her career to date.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			If in a year she's still done nothing of note, I wonder if she'll still want to be a pro? Or just a model. I think she knows exactly what she's doing. Doesn't make it wrong, but she's playing the game as much as any. I'm sure there are plenty with more talent than her that haven't gotten a break due to a lack of instagram followers. 

She cant really bemoan being objectified as that's the only reason she has her career to date.
		
Click to expand...

It's not about her bemoaning, if someone gave me a couple of quid to wear no clothes and wiggle it... I would. 

It's more about us. Anytime there is a thread about women's golf it gets populated by a load of lecherous old buggers....surely we're better than that


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 4, 2017)

therod said:



			It's not about her bemoaning, if someone gave me a couple of quid to wear no clothes and wiggle it... I would. 

It's more about us. Anytime there is a thread about women's golf it gets populated by a load of lecherous old buggers....surely we're better than that

Click to expand...

I'm not. But I do feel guilty about it afterwards. 

There's no harm in appreciating a good looking sportsperson. But if that's the only reason someone likes them then there's better channels for that person to watch.


----------



## guest100718 (Feb 4, 2017)

giggity


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 4, 2017)

Silly question. Has she even got any kind of status on a proper tour (eg. Symetra)?


----------



## snell (Feb 4, 2017)

Hosel Fade said:



			Silly question. Has she even got any kind of status on a proper tour (eg. Symetra)?
		
Click to expand...

She won an event last year but I've no idea what the tour was


----------



## Sweep (Feb 4, 2017)

therod said:



			It's not about finding someone attractive, it's about objectification.

Good luck to her, she'll make a good career on the back of sad Middle aged ***** who still live in the 70's perving over her.

It's says more about us than it does about her 

Click to expand...

Finding an adult attractive is not perverted.
To accuse someone of "perving" is to suggest they are a pervert.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweep said:



			Finding an adult attractive is not perverted.
To accuse someone of "perving" is to suggest they are a pervert.
		
Click to expand...

No it's not. Its just accusing them of being sad


----------



## Sweep (Feb 4, 2017)

therod said:



			No it's not. Its just accusing them of being sad
		
Click to expand...

I guess "perv" is short for "pervert"


----------



## User20205 (Feb 4, 2017)

Sweep said:



			I guess "perv" is short for "pervert"
		
Click to expand...

Urban dictionary is your friend


----------



## Hosel Fade (Feb 5, 2017)

snell said:



			She won an event last year but I've no idea what the tour was
		
Click to expand...

Some level of competition that is

http://thecactustour.com/2016results/event16/Stroke.html


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Feb 6, 2017)

Back to Serena for a moment. I suspect the reason she make a comparatively high number of errors is that she does not need to be 100% in the zone to win.
If she had the equivalent of Murray/Fed/Nadal/Djokevic/Wawrinka, her error rate would probably go down, as the intensity goes up.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2017)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Back to Serena for a moment. I suspect the reason she make a comparatively high number of errors is that she does not need to be 100% in the zone to win.
If she had the equivalent of Murray/Fed/Nadal/Djokevic/Wawrinka, her error rate would probably go down, as the intensity goes up.
		
Click to expand...


That is the great unknown though isn't it? Maybe she would be better, maybe not. To be fair, all she or any sportsman can do is beat those around her. It is not her fault that she is playing in a weak era. I'm not sure you can ever say one person is the best ever, you can only say they are one of the best. She certainly has to be in that category.


----------

